# Can I use my pressure canner as a water bath?



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

Seems logical to me, but I am barely a baby to canning. Seems that I'd be able to use my pressure canner, sans the pressure, as a water bath canner as well.

True or not? Any reason why not?


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Yes you can. You can use pretty much any pot that you can fit the jars in and not have them rattle against each other.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

The book that came with mine says to remove the gasket so pressure will not build up to use as a water bath.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

mdprepper said:


> The book that came with mine says to remove the gasket so pressure will not build up to use as a water bath.


I just leave the weight off mine so it can't build up pressure. The water comes to a boil quicker if the lid is on tight and the open vent hole won't allow pressure to build up.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

WWhermit said:


> Seems logical to me, but I am barely a baby to canning. Seems that I'd be able to use my pressure canner, sans the pressure, as a water bath canner as well.
> 
> True or not? Any reason why not?


What are you canning?

Why not just pressure can it?


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

PackerBacker said:


> What are you canning?
> 
> Why not just pressure can it?


Things like jellies, and pickled vegetables. Doesn't do well in pressure canning. Ruins the enzymes and such that's needed to pickle.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Yep, but either leave the lid loose or weight off. You can also use the pressure canner to cook. Takes around 45 minutes to cook a fair sized roast in mine, and they seem to turn out better than just putting them in the oven.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

See I find the opposite. The key to a good roast is low temps and long cook times. My ex used to pressure cook all the time until I cooked one in the oven one time. Then it was my job to cook the roast.. LOL


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Dutch oven roasts over a fire are better- my granny's was the best!


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

dixiemama said:


> Dutch oven roasts over a fire are better- my granny's was the best!


:2thumb:

Otherwise it really depends on the tenderness of the roast to start with to whether low and slow or fast and pressure is better.


----------

